# Bromeliad.com?



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Bromeliad.com seems to have a big selection, does anyone here like them?


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have order from them a few times. They are GTG. Plants carefully wrapped, great condition and size, timely.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I haven't ordered from them before but heard nothing but good things about them. Plan on buying a few plants from them this week actually.


----------



## BLRimitator (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes there awsome I purchased a assorted 10 pack of neo-pups and was very pleased with them 
And at an affordable price also package came with all pups in perfect condition 🐸

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I have ordered from them and was very pleased!


----------



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks guys, I might be placing an order with them when I'm ready for some broms!


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

You guys should ask for seconds. I ordered some from a similar site by email. They were basically perfect, and most had pups. The best part was, they were only a buck each! The site I ordered from was called Bromeliad Paradise. Sadly, they were sprayed with a systemic, so I'm not sure if they are safe.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have bought some plants from them, but only when they have sales. Even with sales they are a little on the expensive side.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I've ordered a few times with them. 
They have a great selection , a bit pricey but if you want specific things they're great and the 10 pack of smalls was full of great broms. 

Good experiences both times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I've ordered from them once before and it was a great experience. Not exceptionally inexpensive, but the plants I got all looked really great. Packaged, ID'd and shipped very well. Beautiful plants. I think they even threw in an extra freebie or two if I recall correctly.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

So I contacted Bromeliad.com about seconds. They said they were willing to sell them very cheap if I could make the process as painless as possible. What I was thinking would be like a assorted bundle of 10 neos. If we could get a few people with interest, I could contact them back and see if they could put it on the site so multiple people could buy it. I don't know what the price would be, they said very discounted/cheap, but let me know what you think a bundle of 10 seconds should be. The last place I ordered from sold em for a dollar each, so I'm thinking maybe somewhere in that range.
He also said that he tosses them in the trash, so I'm thinking that they might be REALLY cheap. 
And before I embark on this, have any of you ever asked about pesticides and if they were sprayed?


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I would buy a batch of seconds from them perhaps.. 

Also, When I was first ordering from them, I asked a lot of questions, I can't say for absolute certain that I asked if they sprayed pesticides as I dont recall the specifics, but I'm fairly certain I did ask and did mention what I was using them for and then ordered anyhow. 

I would ask them though.. They have always been great with communication for me.


----------



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

From their website:

"Since we are regulated by the state, some pesticides are occasionally used. We do not ship freshly treated plants in terrarium orders, but advise another rinse with clean water as a precaution prior to installation."


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So thought I'd let ya'll know how my order went from Bromeliads.com. The order shipped out on the 23rd and got here a couple hours ago. Surprisingly there was no heat pack in the package... I know FL and the southern states still have some warmer temps but up here in DE the temps have been in the low 40s and high 30s the past few days. I thought it might have not been included because it costs extra but I checked their FAQ and it says heat packs are included in cold conditions at no extra charge for the time being. 

I would've preferred the heat pack as the plants were really cold when I took them out of the box but other than that they're pretty much perfectly okay. Very gorgeous and nice colors. The mature Neoreglia punctatissima rubra I ordered came with a very large pup attached so that was a nice extra! Hopefully the plants settle in to their new home nicely and start throwing roots soon.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

xxohmycaptainxx said:


> So thought I'd let ya'll know how my order went from Bromeliads.com. The order shipped out on the 23rd and got here a couple hours ago. Surprisingly there was no heat pack in the package... I know FL and the southern states still have some warmer temps but up here in DE the temps have been in the low 40s and high 30s the past few days. I thought it might have not been included because it costs extra but I checked their FAQ and it says heat packs are included in cold conditions at no extra charge for the time being.
> 
> I would've preferred the heat pack as the plants were really cold when I took them out of the box but other than that they're pretty much perfectly okay. Very gorgeous and nice colors. The mature Neoreglia punctatissima rubra I ordered came with a very large pup attached so that was a nice extra! Hopefully the plants settle in to their new home nicely and start throwing roots soon.


That's quick shipping, considering everything was closed on the 24th for Thanksgiving. Temps didn't get down to freezing yet so I wouldn't be overly concerned about the heat pack yet.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

JPP said:


> That's quick shipping, considering everything was closed on the 24th for Thanksgiving. Temps didn't get down to freezing yet so I wouldn't be overly concerned about the heat pack yet.


Yeah it was fast. I mean I ordered incredibly early Tuesday so I was hoping for same day shipping so I could get them yesterday but i'm sure there were processing delays. Not too upset there. Not down to freezing yet, no, but I would have appreciated the heat pack. 

They look alright but who knows how well they acclimate. Either way the plants are gorgeous, fast shipping, and quick replies to my questions when I emailed their help desk. Very pleasant experience.


----------



## mdc8400 (Apr 5, 2013)

they use pesticide every 3 months. isn't that a concern for dart frogs?


----------

